# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstelling murock(rudy)

## murdock

Ik ben murdock en ben op de site terecht gekomen omdat ik meer info zoek over spastische darmklachten.ook ben ik een rugpatient en heb ik twee operaties achter de rug waarvan de eerste mislukt is.nu ben ik in behandeling in de pijnkliniek van de uz gent en deze zou willen starten nu me metanor.ik en op zoek naar lotgenoten.
Ook mijn vrouw is geboren met een open rug.ik hoop hier toffe mensen te leren kenen.

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Hoi hoi!
Welkom op dit forum!
X Femke

----------


## Agnes574

Welkom Murdock!
Hier ook een spastische darmlijder én zenuwpijnpatiënt die ook een regelmatige bezoeker is van de pijnkliniek in het UZ te Gent... al één lotgenoot gevonden dus  :Wink: !
We houden contact!

Xx Ag

----------

